# N scale snow?



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

What could I use as snow on an N scale or HO layout? I'm planning on making a holiday pizza to go with a small tree (like a desk tree) for next Christmas. it might be HO or N depending on what scale I can get a Christmas train in at a good price.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Try this 

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/ProductSpotlight

or this 
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/SN140/page/1

If the spotlight is on another product.

Massey


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Perfect! I don't know how I didn't come across that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shaygetz used sifted baking soda with great success. See here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1915

TJ


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

that sifted baking soda looks great too! that's one I can play around with a lot easier as I know there's probably lots of that stuff in the back of my ingredient cabinet. thanks!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Or you could get HO guage snow and cut all the flakes in half.  :laugh:
Bob


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

raleets said:


> Or you could get HO guage snow and cut all the flakes in half.  :laugh:
> Bob


You should definitely give that a try and let me know how it turns out...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Um... that snow may be a little black right now... 

Massey


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah I saw the news... That's really unfortunate. Not to sound selfish but I hope I can get all my supplies for my layouts before the prices hike


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have alot of supplies already but I dont know that the prices are going to go up much. I would hope not. If the business has a good ECP they should be back up and running soon. If they dont have anything for an ECP they may need to hire some one to develop them one. This is usually not the first thing on a company's mind until they have a distater of some kind and then they will say "I wish we had a plan in place before this happened to minimize disruptions" It would not suprise me if insurance companies start requiring buisinesses to have a valid and living ECP developed before issuing a policy or at least giving a discount for those companies that do have one already.

Massey


----------

